# What is the Point of the Internet



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

Seriously, is this the greatest invention since fire or is it the end of humanity?  I'm leaning toward the latter perspective.  Allowing every retard in the world with access to a keyboard is the biggest mistake we've ever made.  It's like giving chimpanzees guns.

Look at the absolute shit results.

Speaking as an ancient nerd, we should have kept this to ourselves.   Letting morons use the Internet has been a gigantic disaster.  Look at the absolute morons, like troons, who now think their opinions actually matter.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Jul 8, 2021)

You shouldn't have shared your homework notes or girlfriend either, nerd. If you could defend your boundaries, you wouldn't have tried to escape to a fantasy world in the first place.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jul 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Seriously, is this the greatest invention since fire or is it the end of humanity?  I'm leaning toward the latter perspective.  Allowing every retard in the world with access to a keyboard is the biggest mistake we've ever made.  It's like giving chimpanzees guns.
> 
> Look at the absolute shit results.
> 
> Speaking as an ancient nerd, we should have kept this to ourselves.   Letting morons use the Internet has been a gigantic disaster.  Look at the absolute morons, like troons, who now think their opinions actually matter.


What's the fix? Maybe put in barriers to access, like the dark web, making it text-only, use HAM radios instead, etc.

The existing idiocy will not go away. Even removing protections from social media won't do it.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> What's the fix? Maybe put in barriers to access, like the dark web, making it text-only, use HAM radios instead, etc.


There is no fix.  We're stuck with this.

This is why you should always fear millennialistic predictions that X, Y, Z technological advances are going to fix things.  They usually are going to make things worse.  Neuromancer is a really good example of how advances in technology actually make things worse.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jul 8, 2021)

It’s the end of humanity. Adama was right about networks.


----------



## :gold: (Jul 8, 2021)

_“There is simply no room left for 'freedom from the tyranny of government' since city dwellers depend on it for food, power, water, transportation, protection, and welfare. Your right to live where you want, with companions of your choosing, under laws to which you agree, died in the eighteenth century with Captain Mission. Only a miracle or a disaster could restore it.”_

Just add the Internet to the list.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

:gold: said:


> _“There is simply no room left for 'freedom from the tyranny of government' since city dwellers depend on it for food, power, water, transportation, protection, and welfare. Your right to live where you want, with companions of your choosing, under laws to which you agree, died in the eighteenth century with Captain Mission. Only a miracle or a disaster could restore it.”_
> 
> Just add the Internet to the list.


Burroughs was right and this is why at the point nothing is worth anything any more, you just start shooting.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2021)

I really do think it might be causing the apocalypse, it's simply too much power in the hands of too many people.

What seems to be happening is that everyone is being forced into groups that are diametrically opposed to one another, the negative stereotypes about people, ie blacks, Jews and gays I honestly think were not as much true in the past, but they're becoming more true by the day, when you network the masses of humanity, what you get is less individuality and more group think, ie people are encouraged to act more stereotypical, those that go against this are increasingly shunned, meaning more and more either fall in line or lack the power the group has.

All the worst stereotypes about people are being pushed and encouraged and it's breeding nothing but conflict, it's turning everyone into the worst version of themselves and making everyone a complete asshole.

It's happening to me too, I don't necessarily agree with everything that's said here, but I tried running in left wing circles online and being a more moderate voice and all I ever got was shit on by people, so here I am.

Everyone is being forced to pick a side and regardless of what you may dislike about your side, we're all being forced to overlook in the name of at least ensuring the other guys don't win.

It's incredibly dangerous stuff and I really do think it might lead to the biggest explosion of violence in human history, but even if it doesn't, the alternative could be just as bad or even worse, imagine a world where human beings cease to be human, no more individuality, no more artistic freedom, no actual meaning to anything anymore, everyone just goes through the motions, our minds colonized by the machine, everyone just becoming a cog in the machine and you're not even allowed to dream anymore.

I don't know what the solution is, it's the great paradox of mankind, creating technology is just what we do, from the stick to the rock to the gun to the ICBM, you couldn't have ever expected us to just stop innovating and yet we seem to have hit a dead end, it's Icarus syndrome.

Of course the answer may be obvious and simple, fascism, if the idiots can't listen to reason then we'll have to use violence to keep them in line, that sucks and is not pleasant, we've dreamed for a long time of a nicer world than that, but maybe that just isn't the way things could ever work, people are simply too stupid to play nice, violence is the only thing an idiot could ever understand.

But while that may preserve civilization, that Star Trek style dream would forever be dead, any way you slice it it really does look like bad days are ahead for mankind.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> But while that may preserve civilization, that Star Trek style dream would forever be dead, any way you slice it it really does look like bad days are ahead for mankind.


Dude too many words, if you can compress it into a word or two it might convince someone otherwise it's just gonna be like dude, I'm not gonna read all that.


----------



## The Spice boi (Jul 8, 2021)

Lol the internet sucks, but it doesn't mean the end of man is nigh.

Like dude, look at most of human history. Now fucking rocks compared to even the 1800s. Y'all need to go outside or read a book


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Seriously, is this the greatest invention since fire or is it the end of humanity?  I'm leaning toward the latter perspective.  Allowing every retard in the world with access to a keyboard is the biggest mistake we've ever made.  It's like giving chimpanzees guns.
> 
> Look at the absolute shit results.
> 
> Speaking as an ancient nerd, we should have kept this to ourselves.   Letting morons use the Internet has been a gigantic disaster.  Look at the absolute morons, like troons, who now think their opinions actually matter.


Fuck you.
Better for everyone to live through the hard truth and face the universal phantom of the human heart together or die trying, instead of just dying as punk bitches who were only out for an illusionary high of non-superiority.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

Warkrieg Battlebournion said:


> Fuck you.


Moar like fuck YOU.  And what are you going to do about it?  Oh, yeah, nothing.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Moar like fuck YOU.  And what are you going to do about it?  Oh, yeah, nothing.


Know what I'm not going to do? Be a fat bitch who complains that the internet is the end of the fucking world and everything is going to die.
Take a hike. Literally. It'll be healthy for you.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jul 8, 2021)

The post-2007 internet isn't the end of the world, it's just the end of society. Yes, I mean that. I've made this point a million times before, but the average person is extremely poorly conditioned for internet usage, and social media information vampirism being one of the largest industries on the planet is proof. The only reason people use that shit anymore is to find a thread they can get MATI about, or to take sepia photos of their McDonald's breakfast for upcummies.

All this narcissism isn't what the internet is for, but it completely destroyed it as a wellspring of information. Nothing but Huxleyan garbage information and people with "opinions" they're told are theirs by the newsmedia. It isn't the internet's fault so much as it is the fault of smartphones being affordable to the masses. There's nothing normalfaggots won't ruin, given a long enough timescale. The internet is just TV 2.0 now and there's nothing you can do about it.

Also the people who say this is the best time to be alive are the most naive midwit fucks to walk the face of the earth. Nothing says 'The best time to be alive' quite like being monitored every second of every day by not just your own devices, but everyone else's. The people who are okay with this get the bullet first, because they are the problem. Everything new isn't good just because it's new.

The worst part is that there's no natural solution to The Narcissistic New Normal. The world created a monster that plays into our deepest, most tempting, instincts, and rewards us with dopamine from an increasing number. You can't even escape it by going into the meatsphere anymore.

All this and I haven't even gone deep into the manufactured consent element of it all.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jul 8, 2021)

porn


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Dude too many words, if you can compress it into a word or two it might convince someone otherwise it's just gonna be like dude, I'm not gonna read all that.


It isn't that many words, just read it.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Jul 8, 2021)

If the population is not smart enough to use a wonderful tool like the Internet, then you have a bigger problem in your hands that will not be solved by restricting their access to it.

This is my opinion, you start by having a strong justice system based on basic morality and logical decision making, and proper education based on science an actual facts. Kids/teenagers should also be taught in depth subjects like formal/informal logic so that hopefully people have a foundation on how to think for themselves and recognizing when something is completely retarded.

It's amazing that I have to say that, but I still so many injustices that would not occur if the legal system was more competent, so at least have that. A more educated society would also _may _prevent the moronic takes on the Internet you're talking about from being taken seriously, or just outright refuted/shown how and why they're moronic publicly for everyone to see.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jul 8, 2021)

We Are The Witches said:


> This is my opinion, you start by having a strong justice system based on basic morality and logical decision making, and proper education based on science an actual facts. Kids/teenagers should also be taught in depth subjects like formal/informal logic so that hopefully people have a foundation on how to think for themselves and recognizing when something is completely retarded.



Boy do I have a bridge to sell you. If you're optimistic (naive) enough to believe that all people need is "a little common sense", then you're missing the forest through the trees, and likely farther gone down the ignorance hole than the people we're talking about.


----------



## :gold: (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m sure once we figure out how to build ansibles and we can send FTL messages, we will leave the current Internet and the cycle begins anew.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Boy do I have a bridge to sell you. If you're optimistic (naive) enough to believe that all people need is "a little common sense", then you're missing the forest through the trees, and likely farther gone down the ignorance hole than the people we're talking about.


Agreed, if it isn't obvious by this point how stupid and mean most people are, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jul 8, 2021)

I can search “Japanese nipples” and get exactly that.
Technology is amazing.


----------



## We Are The Witches (Jul 8, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Boy do I have a bridge to sell you. If you're optimistic (naive) enough to believe that all people need is "a little common sense", then you're missing the forest through the trees, and likely farther gone down the ignorance hole than the people we're talking about.


What I've said is just a very basic step, without that forget about everything else, you're bound for disaster.


Dom Cruise said:


> Agreed, if it isn't obvious by this point how stupid and mean most people are, I don't know what to tell you.


You've talked about using fascism if people cannot listen to reason well enough, can you put a specific example? If you had the power what would you do, immediately censor the Internet or Social Media for a specific demographic/everyone, or just if they get out of line like you've said, or something else? When would you start using violence or any other punishment that extends beyond restricting their access to the Internet, and what would be "getting out of line"?
I want to imagine how would that play out.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2021)

We Are The Witches said:


> What I've said is just a very basic step, without that forget about everything else, you're bound for disaster.
> 
> You've talked about using fascism if people cannot listen to reason well enough, can you put a specific example? If you had the power what would you do, immediately censor the Internet or Social Media for a specific demographic/everyone, or just if they get out of line like you've said, or something else? When would you start using violence or any other punishment that extends beyond restricting their access to the Internet, and what would be "getting out of line"?
> I want to imagine how would that play out.


Fascism is maybe too harsh a word, all I would do is if people started getting violent in real life, like the riots last year, they would be stopped, if people broke the law, they would have to face the consequences.

People could moan and whine about it online all they want, I wouldn't try to censor the internet, but what we've seen happening in recent years is toxic ideas on the internet now spreading into reality, that's what we might need a crackdown on and the modern left would call that "fascism" anyway even if it's just simple rule of law, so why not just own the term?


----------



## Question Mark (Jul 8, 2021)

How the fuck are autists like us supposed to get any social interaction without the internet?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 8, 2021)

I heard it's a tool being used to centralize control.

But it can still be used to spread ideas that could never fly in corporate media - at least before 2020.

Also without the internet, "Arab Spring" may not have been a thing.


----------



## Luminous47 (Jul 8, 2021)

To fill the void of our shitty existence by meanless social medias. Besides some of folks literally are so antisocial we cannot talk anywhere but on it.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Dude too many words, if you can compress it into a word or two it might convince someone otherwise it's just gonna be like dude, I'm not gonna read all that.


If you really want a tl;dr, social media is encouraging group think, encouraging people to act stereotypical and encouraging "us vs them" narratives.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

Warkrieg Battlebournion said:


> Know what I'm not going to do? Be a fat bitch who complains that the internet is the end of the fucking world and everything is going to die.
> Take a hike. Literally. It'll be healthy for you.


You sound upset.  And gay, on top of that.  Have you considered calming down, having sex, not seething, and coping?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 8, 2021)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> The post-2007 internet isn't the end of the world, it's just the end of society. Yes, I mean that. I've made this point a million times before, but the average person is extremely poorly conditioned for internet usage, and social media information vampirism being one of the largest industries on the planet is proof.


I've probably tard-rated you a million times but this is completely right.  I think the Internet should have been restricted to being used by people like me.  I'm absolutely un-ironic about that.  I don't mean people who agree with me, I don't mean people of my skin color or whatever other retarded bullshit current Twittards and other disgusting people believe.

I would prefer that everyone I talk to online, whether for fun, truth, or just pure shitposting, has no identifiable race, gender, ethnicity, whatever.  The only thing that is important is the thought itself, and its validity, or lack thereof.  The person attached to it is irrelevant.

Now that's the rational view.  Now I have my Kiwi view.

It's hilarious to watch a retard tard out in public, especially when they're of nominally normal IQ and had an actual choice about whether they wanted to be a retard in public.  When the Internet first became a place, normies were told no, do not  disclose personal information online, that's a bad idea, if you do that, every single person in the world can now steal your personal information, come to your house and rape and murder you, or even worse, MAKE FUN OF YOU.

But then we got millennials.  These are the dumbest fucking generation that ever generated.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 8, 2021)

The World Wide Web exists as a tool to enable me to have sexual intercourse with your mother.


----------



## Gay_Frog (Jul 9, 2021)

To be fair the point of internet ( more specific any network of computers) is to change information to one point to another. It didn't change with going to nerds from college to going that is the shitshow of social-networks. I believe the question is why most people doesn't have good information to share?

Edit: And who incentive good information to come around?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jul 9, 2021)

We Are The Witches said:


> What I've said is just a very basic step, without that forget about everything else, you're bound for disaster.



Your problem is in assuming that people don't have common sense, which isn't true. Common sense is common, but that doesn't mean it's being used, because that's not how you use social media. This clown society the internet's in, was no crime of confusion. It's not that people don't know better, is that the modern internet is not compatible with common sense. You have to be a sociopathic narcissist to exist on Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat, or Facebook.

What you're suggesting is a sane solution for an insane world. That's why you're naive. It's not a bad idea, so much as it is an empty gesture on the same level as bringing up gun control during the candlelight vigil for a school shooting.

Social Media was designed for the express purpose of evoking chimp behavior in people, while the companies responsible coyly "address" the problem by banning the very same broken people they created, and call it toxicity. It's psychological manipulation just as much as it is an information siphon.



AnOminous said:


> I've probably tard-rated you a million times


Not as much as you think, but yes, the internet was always better when it was semi-anonymous, because you can afford to be honest. I've had better and more genuine conversations here than anywhere else on the internet in the past decade. We are the last holdout.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> You sound upset.  And gay, on top of that.  Have you considered calming down, having sex, not seething, and coping?


Talking to yourself so soon? What, are you fucking schizo and a colossal fagot at the same time? Colossal because you're fat.
But don't worry about me. If I'll need cheap sex, I know your mom's address. Everybody does.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jul 9, 2021)

It's not the internet, it's the people. 

Nobody seems to want to evolve or improve anymore. Being  a dumb, retarded, cock sucking lemming is not only cool and in but also acceptable and desirable. 

I believe we are seeing devolution of the human mind.


----------



## Florence (Jul 9, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I really do think it might be causing the apocalypse, it's simply too much power in the hands of too many people.
> 
> What seems to be happening is that everyone is being forced into groups that are diametrically opposed to one another, the negative stereotypes about people, ie blacks, Jews and gays I honestly think were not as much true in the past, but they're becoming more true by the day, when you network the masses of humanity, what you get is less individuality and more group think, ie people are encouraged to act more stereotypical, those that go against this are increasingly shunned, meaning more and more either fall in line or lack the power the group has.
> 
> ...


words
words words words words
words words words
words words words words words
words words


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I've probably tard-rated you a million times but this is completely right.  I think the Internet should have been restricted to being used by people like me.  I'm absolutely un-ironic about that.  I don't mean people who agree with me, I don't mean people of my skin color or whatever other retarded bullshit current Twittards and other disgusting people believe.
> 
> I would prefer that everyone I talk to online, whether for fun, truth, or just pure shitposting, has no identifiable race, gender, ethnicity, whatever.  The only thing that is important is the thought itself, and its validity, or lack thereof.  The person attached to it is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


The internet being regulated to desktops and laptops was enough of a gateway to keep most people away, society could have absolutely gone along fine if those were the only ways to use the internet.

It's smartphones and tablets that were the true Pandora's box that might literally bring about the end of human civilization.

Sometimes I wonder if there's something supernatural at work here though, I know that's crazy, but 2007, the year the iphone first came out, was also a year that there were a lot of cultural shifts, seemingly coincidently, but there's so many of them it almost seems like it wasn't just coincidence, it's like there was some spiritual shift or something weird.



Florence said:


> words
> words words words words
> words words words
> words words words words words
> words words


Someone's mad at the internet!


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jul 9, 2021)

Florence said:


> words
> words words words words
> words words words
> words words words words words
> words words





AnOminous said:


> Dude too many words, if you can compress it into a word or two it might convince someone otherwise it's just gonna be like dude, I'm not gonna read all that.


>deep thoughts
what did you expect?

The internet as it was created was a method of accessing other universities' data and information and facilitating information exchange between researchers at departments hundreds if not thousands of KMs apart. The internet as it currently is is a cybernetic succubus feeding on the emotions of mankind, eternally trying to spread itself further through the ignorant submission of 99% of mankind. It is in the act of completely replacing spirituality, community and other sources of happiness and joy so that all its users become addicts to the shots of dopamine it uses to keep them submissive and ignorant. Almost the entire modern, western world depends on the internet and quite a lot of the developing world does as well. Often, the internet is the only option you have for important business and any paper alternatives are merely an intermediary as some clerk in an office punches in the numbers. Entertainment wise, the internet has no equal. The local school play is merely an ember to the wildfire that is all sorts of streaming. Commercial activities are also more and more internet based. Almost all transactions already slip through the internets fingers, except for cash. Goods are more and more delivered to the door, and while it might seem that its done by humans we all know that door-to-door delivery in its current state would be impossible without the internet.

The internet is Typhon, born from the earth and ready to battle Zeus, mankind's archetype as master of its own fate, over the final destiny of the world. It is Jormungardr, the world-snake, biting it's tail as it encircles the world. 

If the internet is victorious, then the cyberpunk dystopia is finally complete and happiness will be crushed to be replaced by fleeting highs in the burned-out dopamine receptors of it's spiritual slaves. If mankind manages to escape its all-crushing grip, then there is hope for true happiness, content and calm.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 9, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> The internet is Typhon, born from the earth and ready to battle Zeus, mankind's archetype as master of its own fate, over the final destiny of the world. It is Jormungardr, the world-snake, biting it's tail as it encircles the world.
> 
> If the internet is victorious, then the cyberpunk dystopia is finally complete and happiness will be crushed to be replaced by fleeting highs in the burned-out dopamine receptors of it's spiritual slaves. If mankind manages to escape its all-crushing grip, then there is hope for true happiness, content and calm.


Typhon was a Titan of wind, among other things, right? Wind aka air, we access the internet through the air, I remember in 2010 when I bought my first smartphone at the Verizon store I saw the slogan "rule the air" which struck me as an odd sounding phrase even at the time.

Meanwhile Satan is described as the " prince of the power of the air" and Satan is associated with the serpent in the Garden of Eden who tempted Adam and Eve into gaining knowledge, which threw them out of paradise, much like the internet and it's knowledge has shattered the world we grew up in, which seems like paradise compared to now.

Supposedly the age of Aquarius just started this year, which is also associated with the wind.

Typhon was also described as having serpents on his body and you also compare the internet to Jormungardr, again, another serpent.

What were the ancients trying to tell us? It's freaky, the parallels with all this stuff.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jul 9, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> Typhon was a Titan of wind, among other things, right? Wind aka air, we access the internet through the air, I remember in 2010 when I bought my first smartphone at the Verizon store I saw the slogan "rule the air" which struck me as an odd sounding phrase even at the time.
> 
> Meanwhile Satan is described as the " prince of the power of the air" and Satan is associated with the serpent in the Garden of Eden who tempted Adam and Eve into gaining knowledge, which threw them out of paradise, much like the internet and it's knowledge has shattered the world we grew up in, which seems like paradise compared to now.
> 
> ...


Typhon was a giant, and is best known for being the god-slayer that challenged zeus, in some myths almost winning. After his defeat he would become the father of destructive storms.

The concept of snakes is a very interesting one because depending on the mythology it can mean different things. Although I have been told that the rod of asclepius actually doesnt have snakes, but a different animal. I'm not sure of that.
Generally tho, snakes are associated with a) the earth b) evil/corruption c) chaos. All throughout mythology and theology the concept of an evil snake keeps reappearing, which then is smited by a hero/god. Apollo and the python of delphi. Thor and Jormungardr. Zeus and Typhon. St. George and the dragon. Beowulf, Heracles, Siegfried. I'm not an expert on eastern (indo-european) mythologies but parallels probably can be drawn as well there. 

Air/sky on the other hand is often connected with the sun, good, order etc etc. Apollo was the god of the sun and the sky. Thor of thunder. etc etc. Maybe it is meant in a way of perversion of the abilities of the bringers of order?

I'm not an expert in astrology so I'll ask a friend what the thinks about the age of aquarius.

Generally tho, the ancient myths are just that bit _too _correct to be just mere coincidence. They're also waaay to complicated to be a mere supernatural explanation of natural events. (e.g. the sun moves because its apollos chariot). In the same vein I think the Mayans were absolutely right and an era ended in 2012. It wasn't the flashy end of the world like hollywood likes to depict, but something far more insidious. 

It certainly is worth it just to take a step back sometimes, to step away from the internet and all distractions and just contemplate life when out in nature. You don't have to become an ascetic who fasts fourty days (I'd even advice against it). Even if its only an hour spent in nature with no distractions, it is certainly worth it.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 9, 2021)

DJ Grelle said:


> Typhon was a giant, and is best known for being the god-slayer that challenged zeus, in some myths almost winning. After his defeat he would become the father of destructive storms.
> 
> The concept of snakes is a very interesting one because depending on the mythology it can mean different things. Although I have been told that the rod of asclepius actually doesnt have snakes, but a different animal. I'm not sure of that.
> Generally tho, snakes are associated with a) the earth b) evil/corruption c) chaos. All throughout mythology and theology the concept of an evil snake keeps reappearing, which then is smited by a hero/god. Apollo and the python of delphi. Thor and Jormungardr. Zeus and Typhon. St. George and the dragon. Beowulf, Heracles, Siegfried. I'm not an expert on eastern (indo-european) mythologies but parallels probably can be drawn as well there.
> ...


That's the thing, all this stuff seems too much to be a coincidence, while obviously there are rational limitations to how true this stuff is, at the same time, like I said, it's too much to be mere coincidence.

The whole Mayan 2012 thing is a perfect example of that, there was a time in which I would have dismissed that as pure hokum, as I would have dismissed most of this stuff, but now with the benefit of hindsight we see just how much things have changed since 2012 and you ask yourself the question, can that be just a big coincidence? It really doesn't seem like that's possible, 2012 may not have been the end of the world but it was a date of some significance to the Mayans and sure enough, it marked something of significance.

It's just freaky, I don't know what it all means but the modern world has taught me not to smugly dismiss anything off hand anymore no matter how absurd, when you live in times as crazy as this anything starts to seem possible, no matter how crazy.


----------



## kinuee (Jul 9, 2021)

Porn


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 9, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's smartphones and tablets that were the true Pandora's box that might literally bring about the end of human civilization.


Human civilization ended when phones became smarter than the idiots using them.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 9, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Human civilization ended when phones became smarter than the idiots using them.


That's the irony, "smart" phones only made everyone dumber.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 10, 2021)

Ask me thirty years ago and I would have said it's a great revolution in communications that would bring people together in shared interests and facilitate the spread of free thought. Fifteen and I would have said it's broken the control of the media over our lives and given people access to all the information they need to make truly informed choices, and fight back against tyranny and oppression. Five... at least it's bringing like-minded people together?

I think I'm not _strictly_ wrong in any of these statements, but now I've only got one more finger left on the monkey's paw.

All today's internet is for is making people angry and stupid.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 10, 2021)

One thing that is incredible about the internet is how it preserves the past, you can't even really estimate how much stuff would just be lost if not for the internet.

One of the most amazing experiences I've had online was when I looked up the Disney ride 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea, which had long been closed and saw photos on an entire website dedicated to the ride that an employee took when they had drained the ride before demolition in 2004, that's exactly the kind of incredible stuff you never would have been able to see otherwise were it not for the internet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 10, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> All today's internet is for is making people angry and stupid.


Twitter is particularly good at this because of its awful, brain stultifying format.  It is truly a case of the medium being the message, but unfortunately the message is "hurrrrr durrrrr."


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 10, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Human civilization ended when phones became smarter than the idiots using them.


Must have been a pretty early end in your case.
How does it feel to be outsmarted by a candleabra with a wheel and a string attached to it?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 10, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> What is the Point of the Internet





AnOminous said:


> Seriously, is this the greatest invention since fire or is it the end of humanity?


Every invention has been considered the end of humanity. People were afraid that the high speed of trains would accelerate bodies os that our spirit wouldn't keep up. Monks were conceened with reading because someone appeared to disappear his attention / consciousness from the room.

Besides, without internet, would you have this?





Your browser is not able to display this video.



Or this?





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Or even this?





Your browser is not able to display this video.





Okay I'm out of boomermemes.


----------



## stupid frog (Jul 10, 2021)

Look at the positive side.
Most people are too stupid to use their mobile internet browser, and are stuck to apps. They can't even access this site because it's too "complicated".


Anyway, all the internet is homogenous, but why am I bothering to tell you? I know you know. We all fucking know.
Sure, Myspace was stupid and annoying, but at least it allowed people to be creative. Now you have retards who think selecting a pink background on their Twitch  account is a big fucking achievement (see: Kevin Gibes).

I will morn the loss of Geocities forever. All the creativity from the internet is gone, and the few times you find someone doing something unique they will eventually be ruined by their fandom or money.

I still remember shit before Google. Some teacher was like, check this out it's so cool! Why would I use it, I already have Yahoo! search engine and Lycos.

Thanks for reading my dumb half asleep post, in which I miss the pre social media/app/smart phone based internet.
Some people don't even have computers, and only use their phones. Could you fucking imagine living such a life? Sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 10, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> I still remember shit before Google. Some teacher was like, check this out it's so cool! Why would I use it, I already have Yahoo! search engine and Lycos.


I miss the Northern Light search engine.  Something with the database of Google and the search syntax of NL would have been great.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 10, 2021)

Internet used to be cool but it has definitely been abused to the detriment of society. It's mainly social media, if we could just nuke that then it'd probably be salvageable.


----------



## Cabelaz (Jul 11, 2021)

A lot worse things have happened. We let John The Baptist die to a horny stepsis.


----------



## Captain Syrup (Jul 12, 2021)

A more efficient delivery system for gossip and pornography


----------



## Pretending To Be Retarded (Jul 13, 2021)

Its surreal how fast everything spiralled down in recent years, and now I can only thank god I'm not living in the west, but we share same network and if I was excited about it before, now it feels horrendous.
I can't keep up with all the new bullshit internet has to offer. I want to retire outta here to read books.

And if this is only the beginning of information and internet century, what horrendous future can we expect?
Humanity will never be the same, can you believe that design of web site, be it facebook, twitter, instagram, can define millions of people behavior on a scale which only things like the Bible was allowed to do before? Worse, these sites was done without any intentions to have such control. And if one properly understand possibilities web could bring, I don't even want to imagine.

 And what awaits us in 20, 50 years? Social networks and forums with hundreds of dead accounts, web grave? Supposedly they exist already, nobody care much about it.  Dead accounts is nothing compared to possible cardinal changes in how everything online works, we couldn't predict but you can safely bet its going to be for worse.

But if stop being this apocalyptic, if people like you survived thus far, there may be some meme dna in the net, some societal fuse which prevents society from going full insane without nobody able to argue ciconia lol.

Maybe internet would be burned to the ground in very cyberpunk way and re-estabilish as better self, who knows. I wonder if such sci-fi fiction exists, something I would read with much interest. it was destroyed by AI in CP2077 though

Just found out about Project Xanadu, its failed web project from 60s, what an ironic story.


> The Xanadu® project did not "fail to invent HTML". HTML is precisely what we were trying to PREVENT...


Maybe internet really should be reserved for 


> chronicaling and creating the achievements, documents, and discussions * of all mankind ( * scientific, political, artistic, literary, mathematical, personal, social, religious, etc.).


not for


> useless complication, gimcracks and geegaws to keep you distracted from what really matters


And all what those utopistic yet failed boomers have to say.


----------



## MugolEx (Jul 15, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It's like giving chimpanzees guns.


But that's funny as hell though.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jul 19, 2021)

I've become convinced that most of what we understand to be human social interaction was never honest in the first place, and long before the internet ever existed, 99% of the conversations people had between each other were shit that neither of them actually believed or cared about. I think most social etiquette and expectations are based around facilitating the "feeling" of being social and communicating, while minimizing the actual act of communication as little as possible because being honest and thinking something all the way through is icky and make a brain hurt.

The internet makes this kind of thing much easier because of the isolation it affords us, but if the internet disappeared tomorrow, we would just default back to that same restrictive etiquette and talking past each other so we could still get that dopamine hit of socializing without actually socializing. The damage of the internet is just a consequence of this loophole in human psychology coming to fruition in a particularly noticable way.

People hate each other, and the whole "people are a social animal" thing is bullshit. We naturally gravitate towards minimizing communication with each other at every turn. We evolved to exist in very small, tight-knit groups where there was little talk or need to dwell on things. Up until very recently 90% of the average person's time was spent working or sleeping, meaning even in large civilizations socialization was still very limited amongst the common population. The internet is extremely antisocial, but that's because the people using it are antisocial by nature.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 19, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Twitter is particularly good at this because of its awful, brain stultifying format.  It is truly a case of the medium being the message, but unfortunately the message is "hurrrrr durrrrr."


Honestly, Twitter gets a bad rap, if you follow decent people it's a cool website, the problem lies with scumbags using the site for what it was never meant to be used for, not so much the site itself.

The scumbags on Twitter have always been out there, they weren't created by Twitter, Twitter just gave them power like never before, there's a group of feminists who as far back as the early 2000s would rent out a billboard in LA bitching and moaning about the lack of female representation in the Oscars, Gail Simone complained about "women in refrigerators" as far back as the 90s.

The fundamental issue doesn't lie with any particular website as it does with the fact that simply everyone is online now and evil people would abuse whatever site they could.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Jul 19, 2021)

> What is the Point of the Internet?​


Letting me videophone my grandparents.


----------



## Elaine Miller (Sep 21, 2021)

No idea how I came across this but I think one of the biggest problems with the internet is the lack of education surrounding it. 
As a zoomer cow, I know most of my generation grew up completely unguided on how to behave online. Social media was considered very new and was growing faster than most other inventions in society, leaving behind proper education on how to use the internet, & clear cut internet laws & information on how to protect your data.
I think our generation has been done a huge disservice. The older generations like to make the excuse that technology was too new and fast-growing to keep up with, however, I believe that it is the older generation/authorities responsibility to handle fast growing trends, inventions/technology & to educate young people, & society in general, on how to behave, use, and learn about such things. The internet being new was not an excuse for adults to just not learn about it. 
That being said, there is a huge responsibility on us and basic common sense. I was stupid online & paid the prices, however part of me believes that if I had been educated when I was much younger on how to behave online, I probably wouldn’t have had such a disaster. Do I blame anyone but myself? No. Do I wish someone had sat me down, given me a slap around the face and taken away my device at age 12? Yes.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Sep 22, 2021)

It's fun to be able to say mean things about Muslims, but most websites are pretty gay these days. Phones kinda fucked everything.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Sep 22, 2021)

Idk there are plenty of countries without internet addicts. I feel like we all just need to touch grass right now.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Sep 22, 2021)

The internet 2.0 ruined it


----------



## celebrityskin (Sep 23, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Human civilization ended when phones became smarter than the idiots using them.


God I miss the days before smartphones. I'd say 2013 was probably the last time you could pull a non-smartphone out of your pocket and not have people look at you as if you were a dinosaur. We have to go back.


----------



## glib (Sep 23, 2021)

to capture the time, energy, comms, and money of the plebs.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 19, 2021)

to increase the overall suffering of the human race


----------



## Black Simp Bellamy (Nov 19, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> But while that may preserve civilization, that Star Trek style dream would forever be dead, any way you slice it it really does look like bad days are ahead for mankind.


That star trek dream was dead the second the Cave Man realized he had fingers, we're just pointlessly destructive. Look at this current era we're living in right now, supposedly one of the most peaceful periods to live in, historically speaking.

Yet we're still fighting proxy wars and allah-hu-ack-baaaing one another because my imaginary friend is better than yours.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 19, 2021)

The Internet is fat and I would not have sex with it.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Nov 19, 2021)

It's similar to the Roman graffiti. People have always shitposted. I think sometimes we write something that is educational or causes someone to think, but most of the time I'd rather just call you a fag. It does differ though, Elites have more control of the common man due to Obama phones and pajeets running bot farms. 

I do think the Amish have a good point about technology eroding the human spirit.


----------

